# Afl Supercoach 2011



## Pennywise (3/2/11)

Only a couple of months to go till the footy season, so who's up for a bit of Supercoach this year? We almost got a full leauge last year, hopefully we can get if filled this time round so there can be 2 winners. Basically, there's 16 spots if we fill them then each winner will get a bottle from the others in their finals, so 2 people will get 7 bottles each. If we can't fill it up the the major winner will take the lot. Of course, you can wager at anytime between yourselves, as some did last year. So lets get into it hey! I'll start a list that will have to stop at 16, If your Supercoach name is different to what your AHB name is then put it in the list also, as this year the owner of the leauge must accept your entry before you can play, I did this so we don't have to worry about stragglers if we can't fill it up, so that will help me identify who you are.
Code:690162

Bring It On

1. Pennywise (Uncle ChopChop)


----------



## raven19 (3/2/11)

Code:690162

1. Pennywise (Uncle ChopChop)
2. raven19 (Ravenous Ravens)
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 



Thanks for sorting this fella!


----------



## raven19 (3/2/11)

Based on the above rules you are just as better off finishing 9th than 1st.

Should we make it 12 bottles for the top 8 winner, and 4 bottles for the bottom 8 winner or similar?


----------



## raven19 (3/2/11)

Website Linky for signup


----------



## husky (3/2/11)

done and awaiting accpetance


----------



## Pennywise (3/2/11)

raven19 said:


> Based on the above rules you are just as better off finishing 9th than 1st.
> 
> Should we make it 12 bottles for the top 8 winner, and 4 bottles for the bottom 8 winner or similar?



Good point, we'll do that. Bottom 4 send to the minor winner, and the rest send to the major winner, sound good?


Oh, looks like I don't have to accept you, you boys are on the ladder already, and gees, Ravens keen, done a team already. I'm sure it will have plenty of changes till kick off time though


----------



## Kleiny (3/2/11)

Supercoach better than xmas time.

1. Pennywise (Uncle ChopChop)
2. raven19 (Ravenous Ravens)
3. husky
4. Kleiny
5.
6.


----------



## Fourstar (3/2/11)

1. Pennywise (Uncle ChopChop)
2. raven19 (Ravenous Ravens)
3. husky
4. Kleiny
5. Fourstar
6.


Forgot to add to the list!


----------



## drsmurto (3/2/11)

1. Pennywise (Uncle ChopChop)
2. raven19 (Ravenous Ravens)
3. husky
4. Kleiny
5. Fourstar
6. DrSmurto
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## raven19 (3/2/11)

Pennywise said:


> ..., and gees, Ravens keen, done a team already.



Its just a computer generated random team for now!


----------



## kirem (4/2/11)

1. Pennywise (Uncle ChopChop)
2. raven19 (Ravenous Ravens)
3. husky
4. Kleiny
5. Fourstar
6. DrSmurto
7. Kirem
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## Kevman (4/2/11)

1. Pennywise (Uncle ChopChop)
2. raven19 (Ravenous Ravens)
3. husky
4. Kleiny
5. Fourstar
6. DrSmurto
7. Kirem
8. Kevman
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## Kleiny (4/2/11)

Just having a crack at my team for this year. With the byes especially the triple byes its going to play a big factor is getting an even side. That along with all the rookies the NAB cup will be watched closely.

Ablett anyone? maybe Swan or Goddard or Judd plenty of high scoreing mids to choose from.

Kleiny


----------



## raven19 (4/2/11)

Kleiny et al - the triple bye = no supercoach for the round during this season. Which makes things interesting.

I am not sure if scores for other playing players in the bye week count towards rising/falling values etc. But I can confirm 3 team bye = no SC round.

The flipside is it starts from round 1 this season, no three round warm up...


----------



## jayse (6/2/11)

The way I read it was the 3 triple bye weeks still count in the overall supercoach but there is no head to head private leagues.

Anyway
1. Pennywise (Uncle ChopChop)
2. raven19 (Ravenous Ravens)
3. husky
4. Kleiny
5. Fourstar
6. DrSmurto
7. Kirem
8. Kevman
9. Jayse (Sonic Brew)
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## kirem (6/2/11)

who won last year?


----------



## Pennywise (7/2/11)

Didn't Jayse win?


----------



## jayse (8/2/11)

Yeap had a great year last year only lost 2-3 games :super:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/2/11)

Now that I have worked out how play this thing properly, I reckon I will be a tad more competitive this year.

1. Pennywise (Uncle ChopChop)
2. raven19 (Ravenous Ravens)
3. husky
4. Kleiny
5. Fourstar
6. DrSmurto
7. Kirem
8. Kevman
9. Jayse (Sonic Brew)
10. Fatgodzilla
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## outbreak (8/2/11)

1. Pennywise (Uncle ChopChop)
2. raven19 (Ravenous Ravens)
3. husky
4. Kleiny
5. Fourstar
6. DrSmurto
7. Kirem
8. Kevman
9. Jayse (Sonic Brew)
10. Fatgodzilla
11. Outbreak
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## wakkatoo (8/2/11)

1. Pennywise (Uncle ChopChop)
2. raven19 (Ravenous Ravens)
3. husky
4. Kleiny
5. Fourstar
6. DrSmurto
7. Kirem
8. Kevman
9. Jayse (Sonic Brew)
10. Fatgodzilla
11. Outbreak
12.Wakkatoo
13.
14.
15.
16.


Will sign up in the next couple of days


----------



## Kleiny (8/2/11)

Just 4 more spots, should fill up hopefully for a full league


----------



## Pennywise (21/2/11)

Gees I hope the Bombers don't win the NAB cup


----------



## raven19 (21/2/11)

I would not worry... NAB cup means didilly.


----------



## Xarb (24/2/11)

Does this forum ever have a footy tipping comp?


----------



## Pennywise (24/2/11)

raven19 said:


> I would not worry... NAB cup means didilly.



Yeah but who ever wins that usually comes last in the real comp <_<


----------



## wakkatoo (24/2/11)

Xarb said:


> Does this forum ever have a footy tipping comp?



yep. Not sure who has organised it, but it has been done before - last year for both codes I think..


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/2/11)

wakkatoo said:


> yep. Not sure who has organised it, but it has been done before - last year for both codes I think..



I organised both codes last year. Unless someone else wants to jump in, I'll do them again in a week or so. We used Oztips.


----------



## Xarb (25/2/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I organised both codes last year. Unless someone else wants to jump in, I'll do them again in a week or so. We used Oztips.


Sounds good.


----------



## Pennywise (11/3/11)

Bumpety bump, only 4 spots left & 2 weeks to fill them, c'mon guys n gal's. I don't think we have any of our Lady brewers on the ladder yet, some of you wanna show us up?


----------



## Pennywise (17/3/11)

C'mon people, jump on board


----------



## raven19 (22/3/11)

Bump

How is this looking re: filling our league?

Do we need to create some dummy teams again to fill in the spaces?


----------



## beachy (22/3/11)

1. Pennywise (Uncle ChopChop)
2. raven19 (Ravenous Ravens)
3. husky
4. Kleiny
5. Fourstar
6. DrSmurto
7. Kirem
8. Kevman
9. Jayse (Sonic Brew)
10. Fatgodzilla
11. Outbreak
12.Wakkatoo
13.beachy (Alehaus Bulls)
14.
15.
16.


I'll give it a go.


----------



## dago001 (22/3/11)

1. Pennywise (Uncle ChopChop)
2. raven19 (Ravenous Ravens)
3. husky
4. Kleiny
5. Fourstar
6. DrSmurto
7. Kirem
8. Kevman
9. Jayse (Sonic Brew)
10. Fatgodzilla
11. Outbreak
12.Wakkatoo
13.beachy (Alehaus Bulls)
14.LagerBomb (Dags_Delinquents)
15.
16.


Mmm, Beer and footy - hell yeah. I'm in


----------



## raven19 (22/3/11)

Good to see folks, looks like two more spots to fill - c'mon brewers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## RobW (23/3/11)

1. Pennywise (Uncle ChopChop)
2. raven19 (Ravenous Ravens)
3. husky
4. Kleiny
5. Fourstar
6. DrSmurto
7. Kirem
8. Kevman
9. Jayse (Sonic Brew)
10. Fatgodzilla
11. Outbreak
12.Wakkatoo
13.beachy (Alehaus Bulls)
14.LagerBomb (Dags_Delinquents)
15.RobW (InAndUnders)
16.


----------



## Pennywise (24/3/11)

One more and just a few hours to go, c;mon



you can do it


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/3/11)

Pennywise said:


> One more and just a few hours to go, c;mon
> 
> 
> 
> you can do it




How do I get into the League? Is there a code or name?


----------



## Pennywise (24/3/11)

Code 690162 One spot left Fatz, good to have you on board. There's still only 14 finished teams though so someone hasn't filled theirs out yet......

9 hrs left


----------



## jayse (24/3/11)

Now awaiting team announcements, hopefully there is not too many suprises or I'll be spending all afternoon making rearangements.

Great to see a full league of AHBrs, more beers for me when I win again :icon_cheers:


----------



## outbreak (24/3/11)

My bad Pennywise... Im selecting my team atm...


----------



## raven19 (24/3/11)

Keep in mind the split round means you only need to confirm your Richmond and Carlton players in position by tonights lockout - you DO need a fully named squad though.

Then tomorrow you can trade to your hearts content for the remaining 15 teams prior to Fri night lockout.


----------



## kirem (24/3/11)

how many GCS player's are too many?


----------



## raven19 (25/3/11)

Which two teams have not filled in their side properly?  

Only 14 teams showing atm...


----------



## raven19 (25/3/11)

kirem said:


> how many GCS player's are too many?



Depends on level of coverage during their bye rounds Kirem.

I have limited my team to max of 2 GC kids per line at this point in time.


----------



## kirem (25/3/11)

After changes in and out and back in then out then back in..... all day. I think I have my team together.

So who is the next Barlow?

I had a few rules to team selection this year and I have stuck true to all of them.


BRING IT ON PUNKS!


----------



## raven19 (25/3/11)

Still only 14 teams, PM Sent to Pennywise re getting some dummy side(s) into the league if need be.


----------



## raven19 (25/3/11)

I have added a terribly name 'the white rejects' as a dummy team with all low priced rookies for the 16th side (essentially a dummy side / bye).

Let Pennywise know if you want to join, then we can remove the above side from the league.


----------



## Pennywise (25/3/11)

Sorry, been out and about heaps the last few days. Just tried to put in 2 dummy teams but within 5 mins the spots were filled, hopefully it's all AHB'ers


----------



## raven19 (25/3/11)

See my above post mate too.


----------



## Fourstar (25/3/11)

Lets go boys, i have learnt from my pitiful mistakes last year and im sweating at the idea of players on my starting 22 that are listed as on the bench ending up as substitues (what a POS rule). 

IMO if they are a sub and start on your 22 and dont get any gametime you should end up with an emergency. such is life i suppose.

Either way, last night shows i started strong (avg 94 per player) so hopefully i can keep the average up! 

Lets go catters!


----------



## kirem (26/3/11)

bloody hell, round one and guess who has Selwood!


----------



## Pennywise (26/3/11)

Good stuff, thanks raven. We must have been trying to do it at the same time ha ha


----------



## raven19 (26/3/11)

kirem said:


> bloody hell, round one and guess who has Selwood!



Me too fella. Lets hope its only minor concussion though.


----------



## kirem (26/3/11)

I ummed and ahhed about Selwood, towards the end of last season, he was getting pinged for ducking his head and the umpires weren't so tough on those that collected him in the head, he didn't get the frees he normally got and got hurt a bit more often. I thought this year it would continue...

That said the AFL don't believe in accidental head contact, the head is protected full stop.


----------



## kirem (27/3/11)

Bloody hell, now Brown. My side is FARKED already


----------



## raven19 (27/3/11)

Tough call to make I guess Kirem, over whether to keep the premiums or trade them, I hate to trade out premiums if short term injured...


----------



## kirem (27/3/11)

If I buy premiums at the start, I like to keep them for the season, but Brown has a fractured cheekbone. Selwood I'll probably carry.

It's a terrible start, you don't expect to buy keepers and then have to consider their future after round one.

I'm a Richmond supporter, so I am a little hardened to disappointment


----------



## Fourstar (27/3/11)

raven19 said:


> Me too fella. Lets hope its only minor concussion though.



me three. Atleast you fellas where smart enough to not pick him as Captn. If i picked gibbs or Cotchn i'd still be close to you Raven. Unless i have some killer scores today, you take the bikkies my friend!


----------



## raven19 (27/3/11)

Biccies are good 4*, your Mk2 Kentucky will be pitched from the NC cube in the coming days too...  

It could be a mega tough season with the byes, etc.


----------



## wakkatoo (28/3/11)

Bit sad when the only team who get a lower score than me is the 'dummy' team <_<


----------



## raven19 (28/3/11)

There is always time to improve your side Wakka, use trades wisely and quick improvements can be just around the corner.


----------



## Pennywise (28/3/11)

I need some changes, serious changes


----------



## Fourstar (30/3/11)

Pennywise said:


> I need some changes, serious changes




I need a a captn that doens't get knocked out in the first 10 minutes of the first quarter.  

Raven still would have pumped me. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/3/11)

Fourstar said:


> I need a a captn that doens't get knocked out in the first 10 minutes of the first quarter.
> 
> Raven still would have pumped me. :icon_cheers:



I suffered the same fate! Knew I should have picked Riewoldt (either one would do)

Will look at re-adjusting my team - when I find out who's playing for the Suns.


----------



## Pennywise (30/3/11)

Having a better look at my stats, 6 players out and still managed 1500+. Happy with that for a first rd I reckon


----------



## raven19 (30/3/11)

It would ne nice if Selwood plays this week, but I would rather he was 100% first.


----------



## Fourstar (1/4/11)

raven19 said:


> It would ne nice if Selwood plays this week, but I would rather he was 100% first.




Time to update that team sheet bud.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/afl/cats...f-1226031630314


----------



## raven19 (1/4/11)

Yeah unless its April Fools?

This week I have the 'bye' side so all good.

Rest up Joel and bring me 150+ next week.


----------



## raven19 (4/4/11)

Top of the table clash this week Dag's vs the Raven's... should be a good close one too.


----------



## Pennywise (4/4/11)

So, it's going to be like that again this year is it. Bloody didn't score any better than last week. And to make matters worse, the Bombers stuffed their game in the last few mins


----------



## raven19 (11/4/11)

Phew! Snuck a win in a generally low scoring round. Defenders were pretty poor across the board this round.

So 3 weeks off from head to head matches now with the 3 teams having a bye in the next 3 rounds.


----------



## Pennywise (11/4/11)

Slowly getting there I am, still thought I get closer to the 2000 mark this week


----------



## dago001 (12/4/11)

Unlucky this week, but like Raven said, defenders were down. A few small trades in the next weeks will see me right. Better put a brew down anyway so I can pay up if I have to. 
Cheers
LagerBomb (dags)


----------



## husky (12/4/11)

Three weeks off is a bit of a downer. A good time to get sorted for the next league round I guess. Trade out the bad and in with the good or sacrafice score and save trades for a few weeks.... hmmmm


----------



## Fourstar (12/4/11)

here i was sulking about how i planned to build up my side based on rookies and smart trading, Then i realised i have 7 of the top 11 rookies in increased price movement. :beerbang: 

500K of price movement! Whoot Whoot and thats only after one increase, give me until the end of the 3 bye rounds and i should have you all shaking in your boots!


----------



## jayse (12/4/11)

Ok start to the year for me but a couple of you starting to get ahead of me score wise so looks like some extra trading to be done.
Even with the 3 byes this round still got a full team on the ground barring any injuries or omission during the week, I reckon these rounds might be good chances of getting the highest score and the weekly thousand bucks.


----------



## raven19 (2/5/11)

Back on this week folks. Some big matches, so many premium players not performing, time to trade!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/5/11)

Been away from the site for a few weeks and my scores shows. Got serious today, bought Herald Sun (not easy at Moruya) and guess what - I've got a dozen blokes unavailable due to injury, been dropped and the Pies bye. Haven't got a full squad again this week! Playing for real last position (the rookies doesn't count) and not looking good.


----------



## raven19 (6/5/11)

Feeling the SC pain! I am torn between upgrades and replacing duds! My forward line is decimatated this week with no Rioli & Krakour's bye.


----------



## drsmurto (6/5/11)

Not sure how i have managed to stay in the hunt as i have ignored SC up until this week.

Used my first trade since i am playing Kirem and owe him a beating! (that and beer is on the line) :icon_drunk:


----------



## beachy (6/5/11)

raven19 said:


> Feeling the SC pain! I am torn between upgrades and replacing duds! My forward line is decimatated this week with no Rioli & Krakour's bye.




Yes you are in big trouble this week :blink:


----------



## raven19 (6/5/11)

beachy said:


> Yes you are in big trouble this week :blink:



Thems fightin words!


----------



## Pennywise (10/5/11)

Good scores by my team, pity I didn't re-organise after the by-rounds, I still had some good scorers on the bench  

I think I'm gonna have to start getting serious.....


----------



## raven19 (10/5/11)

beachy said:


> Yes you are in big trouble this week :blink:



Injuries (curnow, grimes), no shows (Stevie J), etc cost us both, but I somehow managed a win thankfully! :icon_cheers: 

More trading required this week it would seem...


----------



## kirem (10/5/11)

raven19 said:


> Injuries (curnow, grimes), no shows (Stevie J), etc cost us both, but I somehow managed a win thankfully! :icon_cheers:
> 
> More trading required this week it would seem...



It's all part of the game.....


----------



## beachy (10/5/11)

raven19 said:


> Injuries (curnow, grimes), no shows (Stevie J), etc cost us both, but I somehow managed a win thankfully! :icon_cheers:
> 
> More trading required this week it would seem...



Yes well done on a pretty comfortable win really. Although it might have at least been just a beating rather than a flogging if Johnson wasnt so soft. <_< 

Very happy that collingwood are playing this week but still hope they get done by the cats.


----------



## Fourstar (10/5/11)

raven19 said:


> Injuries (curnow, grimes),



Story of my life! As soon as i trade in a player, they typically score well below their average. (E.g. Fyfe this week)


----------



## raven19 (10/5/11)

Supercoach can be a harsh mistress.


----------



## Fourstar (10/5/11)

raven19 said:


> Supercoach can be a harsh mistress.




Yep, Curnow gone for 3-4 weeks, Grimes out for the season. Thats adds to a handful of trades ive had to blow due to injury. Definitely not my plan at the start of the season.

At least Curnow has earned his moneys worth and is the perfect candidate for an upgrade anyway.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/5/11)

Like my beloved Saints, I'm languishing next to last on the ladder (thank goodness for the Rookies) without a win. 

Only way is up from here!


----------



## Pennywise (13/5/11)

Although I'm up against the top of the table this week, I have a good feeling, not so much about winning but at least a good score. Even looks like I have a full team this week, yay


----------



## raven19 (13/5/11)

Forced to trade this week big time, gotta get more guns into my side!


----------



## raven19 (16/5/11)

Uncle Chop Chop will a killer good score (2150 ish) smashes my side big time. Ouchy!

More trading required!!!


----------



## Pennywise (16/5/11)

Holy feck, don't tell me it all went my way this round. Top score in the league, awesome. I wouldn't say I smashed you mate, was only by 180 odd points and that's easy to mess up with the way the bench is extended this year. Problem for me now is I have 3 maybes for next week dues to "fitness". Glad I haven't stuffed my bench like I did by this time last year


----------



## drsmurto (16/5/11)

Awesome work me.

Didn't notice that Carlton had the bye so left Gibbs and Duigan on the park. <_< 

What a spanner i am.


----------



## Pennywise (16/5/11)

:lol: I did that last week with some of my Melb players, remembered about half an hour after lockout


----------



## Pennywise (20/5/11)

Anyone else having issue with SC this arvo? Page loads a bit funny, top bit just looks like html, underneith where the team is, is normal looking though. Also wont let me trade or sub players, just wont acknowlege my clicks, faaaaark!!! You know I'll forget to do this once I get home....


----------



## Fourstar (20/5/11)

Pennywise said:


> Anyone else having issue with SC this arvo? Page loads a bit funny, top bit just looks like html, underneith where the team is, is normal looking though. Also wont let me trade or sub players, just wont acknowlege my clicks, faaaaark!!! You know I'll forget to do this once I get home....




Was all good for me. Try another browser, mine used to render slightly off in firefox for Linux. (the notes, watch list, trade history etc) but since updating its been ok.


----------



## Pennywise (20/5/11)

Ha, fine in Safari. I knew I shouldn't have updated to the new firefox. Worst part was it crashed twice and took half a freakin hour to close itself down before I could load anything else. I suppose the old clapper I'm using at work doesn't help.

Now, do I make a trade or not....mmmmmm


----------



## Fourstar (20/5/11)

Pennywise said:


> Ha, fine in Safari. I knew I shouldn't have updated to the new firefox. Worst part was it crashed twice and took half a freakin hour to close itself down before I could load anything else. I suppose the old clapper I'm using at work doesn't help.
> 
> Now, do I make a trade or not....mmmmmm




Out swallow, in Munzungu
Out Toy, in Shaw.

:beerbang: 

My team value has increased by 1.5M with my awesome choice of good rookies. Now to hope the 450-500K players I'm trading them out with pays off.


----------



## Pennywise (20/5/11)

yeah that was my plan at the start, pity it's taken me 9 rounds to get anywhere ha ha. have had Shaw for a while now, what a gun


----------



## raven19 (20/5/11)

Team Value means sfa when all your premiums continue to blow big time! *insert stab premium with knife emoticon...*

Broughton, Reiwoldt, etc... the list continues...

'tis all about total points on the day...


----------



## raven19 (23/5/11)

Nice big scores this round!

Managed a 2440, however Helter Skelter outshone us all, with a 2536 - Huuugggeeee!

InAndUnders vs Ravens, top of the table clash this week. Another huge game!


----------



## Pennywise (23/5/11)

Bloody hell, that is all


----------



## kirem (26/5/11)

hmm what to trade......


----------



## Pennywise (26/5/11)

I don't think I'll bother this week, seems every time I make a good trade a couple of my other players slack off.


----------



## kirem (26/5/11)

I've got a tough game this week, might need a special


----------



## Pennywise (3/6/11)

Up against the Catters tonight, should be a tight one. Bring it on Kev :drinks:


----------



## Fourstar (3/6/11)

Its Braden V Braden tonight. I think Braden is going to take the bacon because ive got 4 100 pt~ avg players injured on the bench.

Cotchin, Chapman, Deledio & Mumford, save my soul!


----------



## raven19 (3/6/11)

Fourstar said:


> Its Braden V Braden tonight. I think Braden is going to take the bacon



Another Braden will lose though! B v B giggidy!

...

Done my trades, mid point of the season re head to head matches...


----------



## Fourstar (4/6/11)

i bring in Jeremy Howe to replace tapscott, scores a 97 on debut and i left him on the bench. *sigh*


----------



## raven19 (4/6/11)

I brought in Sylvia, and he had the red sub jersey on by 1/4 time ffs! <_<


----------



## raven19 (6/6/11)

Luckily Sylvia did not cost me the match, another close win, phew!

Just past half way point in the season for the head to head matchups. 8 wins should see you hold a spot in the top 8 come finals.


----------



## dcx3 (6/6/11)

How many trades do you have left Raven.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/6/11)

raven19 said:


> Luckily Sylvia did not cost me the match, another close win, phew!
> 
> Just past half way point in the season for the head to head matchups. 8 wins should see you hold a spot in the top 8 come finals.




Damn near got you Raven. That wouuld have been a nice boil over - last beating first ! Not to be.

But happy because 
1.My first post 2,000 score.
2. First time this year I had 22 scoring players

First win looking on the cards in next few weeks!


----------



## Pennywise (7/6/11)

Close game in both my leauges this week, pretty sure I wont need to trade for a week or so. Pretty sure I wont have to, yep, sure as sure is I am :unsure:


----------



## kirem (7/6/11)

need to make some time to look at possible trades, might be time to cash in some rookies for elite.


----------



## raven19 (8/6/11)

dcx3 said:


> How many trades do you have left Raven.



That is a secret!  More than 10 still though I think...


----------



## Pennywise (9/6/11)

Ok, looking at who I'm playing this week it will be very very close, depending on whos selected to play I may need to trade, damn it...


----------



## kirem (14/6/11)

round 12 ranking 95. getting closer.

side is pretty solid, should see me through to finals. Of course now that I have said that, injuries will strike.

some good matchups in round 13


----------



## drsmurto (14/6/11)

kirem said:


> round 12 ranking 95. getting closer.
> 
> side is pretty solid, should see me through to finals. Of course now that I have said that, injuries will strike.
> 
> some good matchups in round 13



I see you approach to superstition is to kill the black cat.

Talk about putting the mozz on yourself :lol: 

I spent a few hours Thursday night working out a very nice downgrade/upgrade combo but for some reason decided to wait until the final sqads were released to see whether i needed to cover Buddy. I managed to forget to check prior to lockout. At this rate i could make 2 trades every week and still not use them up.


----------



## kirem (14/6/11)

DrSmurto said:


> I see you approach to superstition is to kill the black cat.



I love cats...

http://www.youtube.com./watch?v=mTTwcCVajAc

:lol:


----------



## dago001 (14/6/11)

Stuffed if I can get it right this year. Every trade I seem to make backfires. Got 3 injured players on the bench. 110 point players scoring 75. I think I might be putting too much time and effort into this. I suppose I should get brewing to pay up at the end of the season.


----------



## Pennywise (14/6/11)

I'm in the same boat, I've got a pretty good team I think, but it doesn't mean shit if they only score well every couple of weeks. I though this weeks game would end up closer that's for sure


----------



## raven19 (14/6/11)

Terrible week coming for me... Pendles, Swan on hte bye, along with Mundy (inj) and Selwood (susp) - due to play Helter Skelter this week who sored 2400, 250 more than me this week... insert *pray emoticon* ?


----------



## kirem (14/6/11)

raven19 said:


> Terrible week coming for me... Pendles, Swan on hte bye, along with Mundy (inj) and Selwood (susp) - due to play Helter Skelter this week who sored 2400, 250 more than me this week... insert *pray emoticon* ?



looks like helter skelter has pendles and selwood missing this round as well.


----------



## drsmurto (14/6/11)

kirem said:


> looks like helter skelter has pendles and selwood missing this round as well.



Multi position players have saved my arse more than once this season. Has enabled me to cover swan and buddy so far.


----------



## raven19 (15/6/11)

Add to miseries, Adcock getting surgery too!

Selwood's appeal failed, now 4 weeks out!


----------



## kirem (15/6/11)

Zac Smith out as well.


----------



## dago001 (15/6/11)

Mmmm - maybe my team is not so bad after all. Will trade out of Selwood is suppose, and tidy up my forward line and defence over the next 2 weeks. Never had Zac Smith, must be the only person on supercoach who doesnt. Nearly traded for him when Sandilands went down, but managed to keep him. Hope he gets back soon.


----------



## kirem (17/6/11)

it's all fucked up. **** IT.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/6/11)

kirem said:


> it's all fucked up. **** IT.




If Seaby doesn't play - I WON'T HAVE A RUCKMAN in my team. !!! Another loss this week!


----------



## kirem (17/6/11)

kirem said:


> it's all fucked up. **** IT.



Technical speak for; unfortunately chaps, this round does not look good.


----------



## Pennywise (17/6/11)

:lol: 

Should be a nice close game for me this week, who's ya captain outbreak? h34r:


----------



## jayse (17/6/11)

I better start getting my shit together, chance to slip out of the eight this week i think.


----------



## dago001 (17/6/11)

Managed to get a full team on the park this week - struggling with emergencies -should score around 1600 this week - ah well thats the way it goes. Selwood and Watson trades have cost me big time. Only got a few weeks out of both of them. Used trades and lost money on them. Wish the teams would name the super subs on a Friday - suspect Hawks are going to use Isaac Smith as their sub.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## Fourstar (19/6/11)

jayse said:


> I better start getting my shit together, chance to slip out of the eight this week i think.




Jayse, You're so lucky i had Bartel as my captain.  

All i would have needed was a 74+ double points for captain and victory would have been mine!!!

Not to worry, i dont see that event happening too often.


----------



## kirem (20/6/11)

When I get to the bottom 
I go back to the top of the slide 
Where I stop and turn 
and I go for a ride 
Till I get to the bottom and I see you again 

till we meet again in the finals.....
:icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (20/6/11)

Smashed by Helter Skelter this week... I have never been so happy to see the Pies playing again! Bringing back Pendles, Swan and co.

Nice and close up the top of the ladder now chaps!


----------



## raven19 (24/6/11)

Massive game Ravens vs Jayse's Sonic Brew this weekend.

Thank goodness for the return of Sandi and others to the Raven's side...

Now to burn some more trades!


----------



## kirem (24/6/11)

another big game this week.

Anybody know how manys to guarrantee a top 4 in the AHB league?



raven19 said:


> Massive game Ravens vs Jayse's Sonic Brew this weekend.
> 
> Thank goodness for the return of Sandi and others to the Raven's side...
> 
> Now to burn some more trades!



take him out Jayse.  

My boy is playing auskick on the MCG round 15 richmond v carlton. He loves his footy, this is his second year as an auskicker and is so ready for under 10s. Very proud Dad.

My boy is a type 1 diabetic and a tigers supporter (like his dad), I told him he can follow anyone, but if he follows collingwood or carlton he needs to find somewhere else to live. I was serious, the missus got up me for saying that to him, but I said I won't back down over it, I won't have anyone living in this house supporting either of them.

My 4 year old girl pipes up and declares she is a collingwood supporter, so now we wake every morning and wonder if she has stolen the cars and how many teeth she has left! 

anyway.... My son and I are both tigers members, I contacted them to ask if they could do anything for him while we are in Melbourne, I get an email back from Dale Weightman (Flea). He is born and bred in Mildura and that is where we call home now, he was also diagnosed type 1 diabetic whilst he was playing.

Flea has taken my boy under his wing and will help him manage his T1D as he progresses through the ages of footy

how farking good is this game!

Go tigers!


----------



## fraser_john (24/6/11)

kirem said:


> <snip>
> My 4 year old girl pipes up and declares she is a collingwood supporter
> <snip>



Good for her! I reckon us Pies supporters are horribly mistreated by the rest of you mob, sheesh. 

Next time I see her, she is gonna get an extra big hug and maybe a present of some sort.


----------



## raven19 (24/6/11)

kirem said:


> another big game this week.
> 
> Anybody know how manys to guarrantee a top 4 in the AHB league?



Well top 3 teams are sitting 8-2 atm I think? 5 games to go, need to win 3 of those if not 4 I reckon... as such 11 or 12 wins from 15 should get you a top 4 gig. You will need to beat the other teams around you on the ladder though... or hope for other results to fall your way.

I have a few of those matches this week and next week (Smurto!).



kirem said:


> take him out Jayse.
> 
> ...
> 
> Go tigers!



Oi! Go the Mighty Navy (or aqua) Blues!!!


----------



## kirem (24/6/11)

fraser_john said:


> Good for her! I reckon us Pies supporters are horribly mistreated by the rest of you mob, sheesh.
> 
> Next time I see her, she is gonna get an extra big hug and maybe a present of some sort.



I'll turn her before then



raven19 said:


> You will need to beat the other teams around you on the ladder though... or hope for other results to fall your way.
> 
> I have a few of those matches this week and next week (Smurto!).



I started taking that advice last round or was that you playing bruise free supercoach last week?


----------



## Pennywise (24/6/11)

All set for this week, look out Smurto


----------



## drsmurto (24/6/11)

Pennywise said:


> All set for this week, look out Smurto



What am i looking out for? Your arse so i can time my kicking of it? :lol:


----------



## jayse (24/6/11)

My team have amounted to nothing so far this year going by the fact my two highest scores are from round one and two, this will be a big win if I can manage to get over the ravens but chances are very slim.


----------



## Pennywise (24/6/11)

DrSmurto said:


> What am i looking out for? Your arse so i can time my kicking of it? :lol:



:lol: I think it'll be closer than you anticipate, in came pendleburry this week, full side & all emergencies accounted for.


----------



## drsmurto (24/6/11)

Pennywise said:


> :lol: I think it'll be closer than you anticipate, in came pendleburry this week, full side & all emergencies accounted for.



Probably but what could is a supercoach league it you aren't able to make big bold statements that often come back to bite you in the arse! :lol: 

I brought in Deledio this week to bolster my backline. And that dreadlocked bulldogs pipsqueak before he goes up in price.


----------



## kirem (25/6/11)

Cyril goneski


----------



## raven19 (27/6/11)

Yeeh-haw! Back on the winners list over Jayse. Its a three way tussle up top though on the ladder. I've played the dummy side already so I think it overinflates my % compared to 2nd and 3rd.

Kirem - I was definately playing bruise free footy last week, with rucks decimated I figured I was better off trading elsewhere and copping a ruck donut!


----------



## kirem (27/6/11)

raven19 said:


> Kirem - I was definately playing bruise free footy last week, with rucks decimated I figured I was better off trading elsewhere and copping a ruck donut!



Is that what Carlton played against WCE last round? Saving themselves for the big clash this weekend.

Carn TIGES.


----------



## Pennywise (27/6/11)

Damn it, most of my bench scored more than the boys on the field. If I had of got it right I would have owned you DrS  Till' next time


----------



## raven19 (27/6/11)

kirem said:


> Is that what Carlton played against WCE last round? Saving themselves for the big clash this weekend.
> 
> Carn TIGES.



Gold!  

Wish I was going to the game! Surely Blues to get back on the winners list over the Tigers.


----------



## kirem (27/6/11)

raven19 said:


> Gold!
> 
> Wish I was going to the game! Surely Blues to get back on the winners list over the Tigers.



No chance, you will hear me from Radelaide if we win.


----------



## drsmurto (27/6/11)

Pennywise said:


> Damn it, most of my bench scored more than the boys on the field. If I had of got it right I would have owned you DrS  Till' next time



Would of, could of, should of...... 

Consider your arse licked. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Pennywise (27/6/11)

:lol:


----------



## drsmurto (27/6/11)

:blink: Kicked/licked, both unpleasant, one more so for me :unsure: 

Sandilands out for another 4 weeks.

Thankfully i traded him out weeks ago when the girls blouse stubbed his toe.


----------



## kirem (28/6/11)

DrSmurto said:


> :blink: Kicked/licked, both unpleasant, one more so for me :unsure:
> 
> Sandilands out for another 4 weeks.
> 
> Thankfully i traded him out weeks ago when the girls blouse stubbed his toe.



maybe you could use you tongue magic and lick it better for him, or do you save that just for arses?
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Pennywise (1/7/11)

Only one trade made this week, and it won't make bugger all difference to my team, I just did it for some cash, just in case. Pretty confident about this week, bring it on Husky.

I'm thinking it's even possible for me to make th top 8, then all I have to do is *kick* everyone's arse to win, seems easy enough :lol: 

I'm not willing to do any licking, at all...  :lol:


----------



## raven19 (4/7/11)

Some massive scores this week going into the bye week. Impressive and scary!!!


----------



## Pennywise (4/7/11)

Scary indeed, didn't see that comming


----------



## kirem (4/7/11)

apart from Richmond not turning up to play on Saturday, we had a blast. 

My boy kicked 2.2 and took a big mark in his grid game on the oval and........I was an auskick goal umpire and walked the hallowed MCG turf. We met up with Dale Weightman after the game.

After 103 point flogging, my boy is still a tigers supporter and I think he has the right stuff to follow the boys win or flogging.

I made him a promise to go to more games this year.


----------



## Pennywise (4/7/11)

All I can say is



GO THE BOMBERS


----------



## kirem (5/7/11)

Off to G again to the collingwood v carlton game. This time with a good mate, also AHBer and MCC member. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## raven19 (5/7/11)

That will be a super tough test for my blue baggers Kirem. But with no Dawes we might be a slight sniff... really need Jamo back though.

What will be more interesting is when the Pies play the Cats again, winner to pretty much sew up minor premiership you'd imagine.


----------



## wakkatoo (5/7/11)

Think its pretty obvious I've barely looked at supercoach this year, given my weekly schelacking (sp?) and distinct lack of trades.

I have a few nice brews in the cupboard to choose from to send off to the eventual winner....


----------



## kirem (12/7/11)

Gaz?


----------



## raven19 (13/7/11)

He might play... won't be holding my breathe on it though!


----------



## kirem (13/7/11)

good, tigers might have a chance then. :icon_cheers:


----------



## drsmurto (15/7/11)

Heath Shaw out for 8 weeks for betting on a Collingwood game - Link


----------



## raven19 (15/7/11)

What a clown! Held off trading him this week, he will go next week though!


----------



## ben_sa (15/7/11)

These fuckin cows make me sick!

10 goals to 2 in the second half...


----------



## raven19 (16/7/11)

And Gold Coast registered their 3rd win. Port looking good for the spoon now!


----------



## Fourstar (16/7/11)

raven19 said:


> What a clown! Held off trading him this week, he will go next week though!




compund that with forgetting to finalise my team yesterday means ill probably end up with two doughnuts this week.


----------



## drsmurto (18/7/11)

PB for me this week and the team is almost where i want it.

It's all setup for a crack at the Ravens this week. :beerbang:


----------



## raven19 (18/7/11)

Fark its hard work staying at the top of the league!

PB for me also Smurto, with Shaw on the bench for that matter...

Lets get it on!  :lol:


----------



## Pennywise (18/7/11)

May have been a PB for me except I was on holidays and forgot to arrange my team, 1900+ with no Shaw, Cox, & the few Hawkes players I have (Franklin, Suckling, Smith). Gonna have to get my shit together for this week


----------



## drsmurto (19/7/11)

1 vs 3 and 2 vs 4 this week. 

With only 2 weeks of the supercoach regular season to go (given that next week is a bye) we are down to the business end (insert as many bad footy puns here as you need).

Thought i had a few more weeks up my sleeve so i may have done the opposite to every other season and saved too many trades.


----------



## raven19 (19/7/11)

If we all manage a top 4 finish we will do it all again in a few weeks time too!

Happy to take some trades off your hands mate


----------



## raven19 (25/7/11)

Wow, some massive scores this week. Almost cracked the 2500 mark, snuck a win over the good Dr, but still dropped back to 2nd!

Needing Pennywise to pull a win vs Helter (who scored 2498 wow!) in 2 weeks time for me... cmon fella!

Funny what happens when Port have the bye, and Pies play the Suns all in the one week.


----------



## drsmurto (25/7/11)

raven19 said:


> Wow, some massive scores this week. Almost cracked the 2500 mark, snuck a win over the good Dr, but still dropped back to 2nd!
> 
> Needing Pennywise to pull a win vs Helter (who scored 2498 wow!) in 2 weeks time for me... cmon fella!
> 
> Funny what happens when Port have the bye, and Pies play the Suns all in the one week.



Chose to make a few downgrades this week to fatten the kitty in readiness for the finals. A top 4 spot and the double chance was secure so no need to knock you off in the regular season. I'll take you down in the finals instead :beerbang:


----------



## Pennywise (25/7/11)

Holy sheep shit, Judd with 197 points. Only one trade left, damn it I need two. I wouldn't hold your hopes up for me to win against the top of the ladder Raven, but I'll be giving it a good hard crack. Spwein' I really though I'd make top 8 this year, looked like I was going to for a while there


----------



## raven19 (25/7/11)

DrSmurto said:


> Chose to make a few downgrades this week to fatten the kitty in readiness for the finals. A top 4 spot and the double chance was secure so no need to knock you off in the regular season. I'll take you down in the finals instead :beerbang:



Thems fighting words mate! Likely we will finish 2nd and 3rd respectively if I dont lift my % in the final round, so its head to head again in 3 weeks time for us!


----------



## husky (25/7/11)

well I need a small miracle to make the 8. Left my run a little too late this year, still have 11 odd trades left which will come in handy for the funals im my other leage. Need a good win and a couple of other results to go my way next week.


----------



## Fourstar (25/7/11)

Pennywise said:


> Holy sheep shit, Judd with 197 points. Only one trade left, damn it I need two. I wouldn't hold your hopes up for me to win against the top of the ladder Raven, but I'll be giving it a good hard crack. Spwein' I really though I'd make top 8 this year, looked like I was going to for a while there






husky said:


> well I need a small miracle to make the 8. Left my run a little too late this year, still have 11 odd trades left which will come in handy for the funals im my other leage. Need a good win and a couple of other results to go my way next week.




Don't speak too soon boys, if you look at who plays who at the fringe of the 8, its anyones game. :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (25/7/11)

Its been a tough close season generally I reckon. Not much separating us.

Loving that belief in your side Fourstar! Give 'em hell! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (25/7/11)

raven19 said:


> Its been a tough close season generally I reckon. Not much separating us.
> 
> Loving that belief in your side Fourstar! Give 'em hell! :icon_cheers:




No biggie, I've only got to knock over Smurto in the last round to cement myself a spot. *goes back to filing nails*  

A couple of snap trades this week should see me through. h34r:


----------



## kirem (25/7/11)

I had judd as vice captain, impressive score until pendles, my captain, played!


----------



## drsmurto (29/7/11)

It may be the bye week but my trade finger is getting very itchy.

Do i risk waiting to bring a few premiums in only to see there prices go up?

Need to dump a few Geelong and Carlton players pre-finals given they have the bye during supercoach finals. Playing anyne in the top 4 with a gun on the bench = instant loss.


----------



## Fourstar (29/7/11)

DrSmurto said:


> Need to dump a few Geelong and Carlton players pre-finals given they have the bye during supercoach finals. Playing anyne in the top 4 with a gun on the bench = instant loss.




Not if your side is already full of "guns".


----------



## drsmurto (29/7/11)

Fourstar said:


> Not if your side is already full of "guns".



It will be come finals time :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## raven19 (29/7/11)

DrSmurto said:


> It may be the bye week but my trade finger is getting very itchy.



Burn those trades mate. :icon_cheers:


----------



## dcx3 (29/7/11)

I'd hold off on trades mate just in case of injuries and players getting rested by teams in the top four.


----------



## drsmurto (29/7/11)

dcx3 said:


> I'd hold off on trades mate just in case of injuries and players getting rested by teams in the top four.



Made 2 trades. In comes Fyfe and Fischer.

Not short on trades or $$ mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## dcx3 (30/7/11)

Yeah if youve got em you might as well use them.Fyfe is a gun ive had him for a while and he's run up some big scores.
I'm still on the fence with Judd/Gibbs, ive only got four trades left.Good news is ive got Gaff and he wasnt the sub this week and had his best game of the year.Bad news is it doesnt count this round.


----------



## kirem (5/8/11)

decided to use some trades and get on the Fyfe bandwagon as well. As much as I love Brownie in my team, he ain't much good with a broken head.

Got a cheapie CTR/FWD so I can switch some more players around to cover some byes.


----------



## Pennywise (5/8/11)

Looking at Helter Skelter's team I'm not very confident of a win, don't think I'll waste my last trade just yet...


----------



## raven19 (5/8/11)

Good to read Helter is burning more trades. C'mon Penny!

Bloody Sylvia getting dropped! Thank goodness for multi-positional players...!


----------



## drsmurto (5/8/11)

God's having a rest (or so they say, i figure not even God himself wants to leave sunny QLD for baltic Geelong), Hodge looks extremely doubtful, Sylvia gets the arse. 

I wouldn't be surprised to see a few more Geelong players come down with a bout of general soreness.....


----------



## kirem (5/8/11)

enright is having a relax as well


----------



## raven19 (5/8/11)

I'd rather they rest this week than during the next 4 rounds!


----------



## raven19 (8/8/11)

So Helter Skelter takes the minor premiership, well done fella.

I am up against the Drunks following my pretty ordinary score (and a loss) of around 2100 this week.

Massive game Ravens vs DrS !!!!

I assume we will at least have a longneck for the winner on this match mate?


----------



## husky (8/8/11)

Just scraped in the 8 on percentage, nice.


----------



## Fourstar (8/8/11)

raven19 said:


> So Helter Skelter takes the minor premiership, well done fella.
> 
> I am up against the Drunks following my pretty ordinary score (and a loss) of around 2100 this week.
> 
> ...




Ahh so close to knocking off the doctor this week to cement myself a spot on the top 8. 

Too bad all the blokes i had doubts with and left on the bench ended up being my downfall by scoring 100+s waxing the pine. Would have tipped me over the edge too! Such is life. :icon_cheers: 

now to belt the blokes in the bottom 8. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pennywise (8/8/11)

Fourstar said:


> now to belt the blokes in the bottom 8. :icon_cheers:



Doubt you'll win next week h34r:


----------



## jayse (8/8/11)

I have gone and backed up last years win with not even making the eight  does anyone want the couple handfulls of trades I still have left?


----------



## kirem (8/8/11)

raven19 said:


> So Helter Skelter takes the minor premiership, well done fella.



My race is run, looking at the other sides in the 8, it may be straight sets for Helter Skelter.

When I get to the bottom 
I go back to the top of the slide 
Where I stop and turn 
and I go for a ride 
Till I get to the bottom and I see you again.....


----------



## raven19 (8/8/11)

kirem said:


> My race is run, looking at the other sides in the 8, it may be straight sets for Helter Skelter.



So you will roll over against me if I make it far enough?  

Anything can happen in supercoach land. My Dream Team side outscored my SC side by almost 200 points this week with pretty much the same lineup!


----------



## kirem (8/8/11)

It is DrSmurto that I am concerned about, I pick him for the flag.


----------



## drsmurto (8/8/11)

raven19 said:


> So Helter Skelter takes the minor premiership, well done fella.
> 
> I am up against the Drunks following my pretty ordinary score (and a loss) of around 2100 this week.
> 
> ...



Why not. 

Managed to resist trading last week but it's time to pull the trade trigger and spend some coin.

Franklin on report. Again.


----------



## beachy (8/8/11)

kirem said:


> My race is run, looking at the other sides in the 8, it may be straight sets for Helter Skelter



Ok that sounds good to me  . I would like a week off when Geelong have the bye.

You scored pretty well last week with Enright, Boyd and Ablett sitting out so i think you will be hard to beat.


----------



## kirem (14/8/11)

helter skelter is on the slide.

WTF happened to Nick Lower? 10 for the game and had 111 sitting on the pine!


----------



## raven19 (14/8/11)

Fortunately I had him on the bench this week. But yeah, a score of under 15 is pretty woeful.


----------



## beachy (14/8/11)

kirem said:


> helter skelter is on the slide.
> 
> WTF happened to Nick Lower? 10 for the game and had 111 sitting on the pine!



Thats terrible news h34r: 

I need Delidio to have a shocker here but also have a blinder to win my dream team match :blink:


----------



## kirem (14/8/11)

shit-haus team selection this week, got issac warming the pine as well


----------



## raven19 (14/8/11)

Helter and Ravens win, with a week off! Woohoo!

Kevman, InandUnders, Sonic, Uncle Chopchop, Kleiny & Zilla's the other winners.


----------



## kirem (14/8/11)

in another league I am in there was a draw, wonder what happens, I suspect the team finishing higher on the ladder before finals.

I won 2 of my leagues and lost the other by 12 points! ohh well, it's all fun and games until Geeling has the bye!


----------



## raven19 (14/8/11)

Yeah when its a draw the higher ladder position gets to go thru.

Had a massively close game in my work DT comp, just won it about by 25 points in the end.


----------



## Pennywise (15/8/11)

Pretty close game 4*, pretty much came down to the captains I reckon, looks like we'll be doing it again in 2 weeks if Zilla's Killers doesn't sort you out


----------



## Kevman (15/8/11)

Gee, either it was a big scoring weekend or the pass mark for winning a game is over 2200 pts for the main premiership.


----------



## kirem (15/8/11)

Anyone know what happened to Nick Lower? he only got 10, did have a shocker or is he injured?


----------



## raven19 (15/8/11)

Lower copped an injury I believe.

Edit: He looks ok though, nothing on this list:
http://www.fremantlefc.com.au/injury%20lis...37/default.aspx


----------



## husky (15/8/11)

I knew I should have put Cox in last week, went a downgrade instead to build up cash for two big trade ins this week. Anyone need 6 trades?


----------



## drsmurto (19/8/11)

Lower is out (listed as an emergency).

Who are the In and Unders?

Looks like it will be a close game for me this week.

Got knocked out of my work league but still in the hunt for glory in 3.


----------



## RobW (19/8/11)

DrSmurto said:


> Lower is out (listed as an emergency).
> 
> Who are the In and Unders?
> 
> ...




That's me Doc - I guess your're The Drunks then.

I copped a few injuries/dropped players this week but we'll see how it goes.

Good luck.


----------



## drsmurto (19/8/11)

RobW said:


> That's me Doc - I guess your're The Drunks then.
> 
> I copped a few injuries/dropped players this week but we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Good luck.



Had a look at your team and think this will be a very close matchup. I outscored you by 7 points last week so nothing between us.

Good luck mate


----------



## raven19 (19/8/11)

Enjoying the rest week here, whilst praying for my starting lineup's wellbeing.


----------



## drsmurto (19/8/11)

The Supercoach gods have smote me.

Leon Davis out the week after I finally forgive him for last year and hand him a Drunks guernsey. 

Nick lower out injured.

And my Geelong boys having the week off.

This 'fun' game shits me. <_<


----------



## RobW (19/8/11)

I believe the term is "Character building" 

I have 3 players injured and 3 dropped this week, playing 1 short - makes it an interesting challenge.


----------



## drsmurto (22/8/11)

Through to the prelims and up against the might of Kirem who is my bogey team.

The other semi final was a very close game! 11 points in it.


----------



## RobW (22/8/11)

DrSmurto said:


> Through to the prelims and up against the might of Kirem who is my bogey team.
> 
> The other semi final was a very close game! 11 points in it.



Well done Dr S.

Good luck for the rest of the games.

Best we don't talk about Krakouer, Howe, Tapscott, Lower, Richardson, Tarrant and Pavlich's calf!


----------



## beachy (22/8/11)

DrSmurto said:


> The other semi final was a very close game! 11 points in it.



Yes that was a bit too close. Brad better watch out this week :lol:


----------



## kirem (22/8/11)

what a bloody mess.


----------



## raven19 (22/8/11)

Pretty happy with 2410 during my rest week. B) 

Might have to exercise some trades this week with Gibbs (bye) on the bench and all.


----------



## beachy (22/8/11)

raven19 said:


> Pretty happy with 2410 during my rest week. B)
> 
> Might have to exercise some trades this week with Gibbs (bye) on the bench and all.




Pavlich, Broughton and Sylvia out this week too  

I shouldnt be too smart though i am sure Hawthorn and Collingwood are due for a bout of general soreness just before finals <_<


----------



## drsmurto (22/8/11)

beachy said:


> Pavlich, Broughton and Sylvia out this week too
> 
> I shouldnt be too smart though i am sure Hawthorn and Collingwood are due for a bout of general soreness just before finals <_<



General soreness kills SC and DT finals series  

It's looking like whoever fields a full team wins this week.


----------



## kirem (23/8/11)

Do I trade this week or next?


----------



## raven19 (23/8/11)

Burn those trades early fella.


----------



## Fourstar (23/8/11)

DrSmurto said:


> The Supercoach gods have smote me.
> 
> Leon Davis out the week after I finally forgive him for last year and hand him a Drunks guernsey.
> 
> ...






DrSmurto said:


> General soreness kills SC and DT finals series
> 
> It's looking like whoever fields a full team wins this week.



Looks like we are both in the same boat this and last week.

Hopefully my bench warmers pay off again with a couple of decent scores. Without any trades left it's Russian roulette for me.


----------



## raven19 (23/8/11)

It could well be a donut filled weekend in many teams. Fark with injuries and suspensions (not to mention good ol' general soreness) things could get ugly!


----------



## kirem (26/8/11)

the team is set for the big clash.

bring it, DrS!


----------



## Pennywise (26/8/11)

My back line is shot with Carlton having a bye. Pavlich out means my last trade will need to be used for him


----------



## kirem (26/8/11)

My back line is not as strong as the rest of my team, but some of those Hawks players can get 100 or 30 on the day.


----------



## raven19 (26/8/11)

Glad to see Broughton named to play.

Sylvia on the chopping block this week, as is the Pavlova.


----------



## kirem (27/8/11)

farking lower on the bench with 121!

fark this game!


----------



## drsmurto (27/8/11)

kirem said:


> farking lower on the bench with 121!
> 
> fark this game!



I logged on this morning and saw that and had a chuckle. 

Just about threw my pint glass at the tv last night when Malthouse subbed Davis out of the game.

Maddening.

I was watching Lower rack up the numbers and was quietly shitting myself knowing you had him.

My decision to bench Gibbs and Murphy rather than trade them is going to end my season a week early :angry:


----------



## Pennywise (27/8/11)

You still have that many trades, bloody hell I was keeping my last one for weeks B)  :lol:


----------



## raven19 (27/8/11)

Mitchell last minute withdrawl with soreness ffs! Mumford's 170 helps a little.


----------



## drsmurto (27/8/11)

I need Bock to outscore Heppell by 83 points to win. 

The only way that will happen is if he gets knocked out within 30 seconds of the opening bounce  

Would you like an oaked RIS or perhaps a bottle of 2010 Sangio, cab sav, grenache?


----------



## raven19 (28/8/11)

Hats off to Beachy. Smashed me this week by 150 points!  

I brought in Priddis and LeCras with my final two trades, they did sfa. Mitchell not playing did not help either!

Skelter vs Alehaus in the GF...

So at least we keep the GF in SA yeah!

Thankfully I made the GF in my work DT comp for cash...  

(just watch my SC team smash out 2600+ next week when it means nothing...)

Well done Adam, good luck next week mate.


----------



## kirem (28/8/11)

raven19 said:


> Skelter vs Alehaus in the GF...
> 
> So at least we keep the GF in SA yeah!



Skelter is a PROUD Victorian team


----------



## raven19 (28/8/11)

kirem said:


> Skelter is a PROUD Victorian team



I think I still owe you a beer from last season mate? Add your location to your avatar details man!  

I was under the impression you were an SA lad. Apologies!


----------



## kirem (28/8/11)

raven19 said:


> I think I still owe you a beer from last season mate? Add your location to your avatar details man!
> 
> I was under the impression you were an SA lad. Apologies!



I still owe Jayse from last season as well!

I used to live in Adelaide once, actually lived in Balhannah on Junction Road!


----------



## Fourstar (29/8/11)

Just a quiet 2400 from my boys, now into the minor premiership!

If only i could have got my team firing earlier, i could have been a contender for the major!


----------



## beachy (29/8/11)

raven19 said:


> Hats off to Beachy. Smashed me this week by 150 points!
> 
> I brought in Priddis and LeCras with my final two trades, they did sfa. Mitchell not playing did not help either!
> 
> ...



Thanks Brad. A lot of luck needed at this end of the season with injuries and players resting.

Hopefully my luck holds out for one more week. I am sure my last two trades will come in very handy with Cox already in doubt.


----------



## Pennywise (29/8/11)

Jebus, I really got owned this week, good job Kleiny. That's me gone


----------



## raven19 (29/8/11)

I reckon I have a few nice Baltic Porters at home still, might put one of those up for the winner this season.


----------



## wakkatoo (29/8/11)

Bottle of either belgian blonde or one of my spares from the vic july swap will be shortly packaged up. Maybe next year I'll try to look at super coach more than 4 times!


----------



## kirem (31/8/11)

Helter Skelter is renamed for the grand final......

Fire blight!

It's coming to wreak your day Beachy!


----------



## raven19 (31/8/11)

Fyfe (freo) has been ruled out this week apparently.


----------



## drsmurto (1/9/11)

Hawthorn have rested half their team.

Fyfe and Lower out.

Neon Leon out.

Last man standing this week in the GF. 

Good luck Kirem and Beachy (and Fourstar and Kleiny playing off for the premiership in the two's)


----------



## kirem (1/9/11)

DrSmurto said:


> Hawthorn have rested half their team.
> 
> Fyfe and Lower out.
> 
> ...


Lucky I have 8 trades to cover all the hawks and freo players in my team!


----------



## Fourstar (1/9/11)

this weeks lineup... an absolute joke. <_< 

at least they are admitting to resting players


----------



## Fourstar (1/9/11)

raven19 said:


> Based on the above rules you are just as better off finishing 9th than 1st.
> Should we make it 12 bottles for the top 8 winner, and 4 bottles for the bottom 8 winner or similar?






Pennywise said:


> Good point, we'll do that. Bottom 4 send to the minor winner, and the rest send to the major winner, sound good?
> 
> Oh, looks like I don't have to accept you, you boys are on the ladder already, and gees, Ravens keen, done a team already. I'm sure it will have plenty of changes till kick off time though




i just noticed... is this still on!?! If so Kleiny and myself actually have something to play for! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## raven19 (1/9/11)

kirem said:


> Lucky I have 8 trades to cover all the hawks and freo players in my team!



If only you could use more than 2 per week mate...

Smurto said it before, resting/soreness ruins finals. This weekend is absolute carnage... kinda glad I only have to drag together my DT side.

Good luck chaps.


----------



## kirem (2/9/11)

raven19 said:


> Smurto said it before, resting/soreness ruins finals. This weekend is absolute carnage... kinda glad I only have to drag together my DT side.



I think it is well known that the finals are made more difficult by resting, it's been happening for years. It is just another part of Supercoach that we need to consider when selecting our sides.

Hawthorn playing GC in the last round before finals = they were always going to rest players.

Same with byes during finals, they also needed consideration when it came to team selection.


----------



## Pennywise (2/9/11)

Fourstar said:


> i just noticed... is this still on!?! If so Kleiny and myself actually have something to play for! :icon_chickcheers:



Yup, sure is. Anyone not sending beers is to be named & shamed :lol:


----------



## Kleiny (2/9/11)

If u win Fourstar i will send you some beer mate. Make it a bit more interesting.


----------



## Pennywise (2/9/11)

Not sure what I've got in bottles, but most likely and Amber Ale or a Bitter, I'll have a look over the weekend & the winner can choose. I do have a very nice Strong Scotch Ale but it's not carbed, and prolly wont with out being decanted into a PET bottle & carbed with gas using a carb cap, it's been in the bottle for a few months now and still flat as a tack. It's one of the best beers I've made to date though IMO, very dissapointed about the cabing


----------



## beachy (2/9/11)

Traded Hodge for Deledio and Franklin for Goodes. Now to just sit back and hope for the best. :chug: Oh and to hope for Suckling to be the Hawks Sub this week. :lol:


----------



## kirem (3/9/11)

beachy said:


> Traded Hodge for Deledio and Franklin for Goodes. Now to just sit back and hope for the best. :chug: Oh and to hope for Suckling to be the Hawks Sub this week. :lol:



Good Luck Beachy.


----------



## kirem (4/9/11)

if petrie and harvey can get a combines more than 50-odd , then the skelters are looking good


----------



## beachy (4/9/11)

kirem said:


> if petrie and harvey can get a combines more than 50-odd , then the skelters are looking good



Congratulations Kirem, Helter Skelter were far too good. It is a bit sad to have to concede defeat before the round has even finnished.  

I have a nice bottle of Black AIPA here with your name on it. :beer:


----------



## Pennywise (6/9/11)

Congrats to the winners, make sure you guys send out PM's with delivery address for your winnings. I'm more than happy to carb up some Strong Scotch Ale in a PET, or have a few Amber Ales in bottles ATM, will try to remember to check my stocks tonight.


----------



## dago001 (6/9/11)

Congrats to winners - I lost my Grand Final in my other league, but its nowhere as strong as this league. Will have to do a bit more homework next year. Send me a pm Helter Skelter, and I will send you beer.
Cheers and Well Done
Lagerbomb (dags_delinquents)


----------



## raven19 (6/9/11)

Well done Kirem, dominating run home from your side.

My 2450 this week still was no match for your score over 2500!

We need your addy to send beer.


----------



## kirem (6/9/11)

Don't worry about sending any beer.

cheers.


----------



## Fourstar (6/9/11)

kirem said:


> Don't worry about sending any beer.
> cheers.



Bullshit, the winners (major and minor) deserve the beers set out in the T&C of signing up.  



Pennywise said:


> Good point, we'll do that. Bottom 4 send to the minor winner, and the rest send to the major winner, sound good?



So that means the bottom four at the end of the H&A season of SC send to kleiny, the rest send to Kirem. Sorted!


*Kirem gets the following:
*
Helter Skelter
Ravenous Ravens 
The Drunks 
Alehaus Bulls 
Kevmans Catters 
Dags_Delinquents
InAndUnders 
husky 
sonic brew
Fourstars Spartans
Uncle ChopChop
Outbreak

*Kleiny gets the following:*

Kleiny's Hellcats
Zilla's Killers
The Sneaky Monks
the White Rejects


----------



## raven19 (6/9/11)

Fourstar said:


> Bullshit, the winners (major and minor) deserve the beers...



I agree!

Sorry Kleiny gets one less:

the White Rejects - scratching (bye team!)


----------



## Pennywise (7/9/11)

Yeah c'mon man, half the fun is getting some beers for kicking butt.


----------



## kirem (7/9/11)

If you really want to send beers then PM me and I'll send a postal address, otherwise, have the beer on me while watching the final series.


----------



## Kleiny (7/9/11)

Same goes if u want to send me a beer PM me for address

Although i think Fourstar should have to send me a beer after i whooped him in the minor final.


----------



## Fourstar (7/9/11)

Kleiny said:


> Same goes if u want to send me a beer PM me for address
> 
> Although i think Fourstar should have to send me a beer after i whooped him in the minor final.




i dont care who i send a beer to. As long as its enjoyed!  

Arse whoopings aside, next year i'll be rockin for a major premiership.


----------



## kirem (8/9/11)

Fourstar said:


> i dont care who i send a beer to. As long as its enjoyed!
> 
> Arse whoopings aside, next year i'll be rockin for a major premiership.



there is always next year


----------



## kirem (2/10/11)

Thanks to Pennywise and RobW for the beers


----------



## big78sam (7/10/11)

If you're after another entrant next year I'm in... I missed this thread earlier as I don't visit off topic often.


----------

